# Ready to pop



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

Not quite an Asplodamouse, but Missy is nice and round now!










I'm only expecting Champagne Tans with some Satins from this litter but I can't wait :mrgreen:

And a picture of the proud father, (though it's not the best picture of him)


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice, I love Champagne tans. The contrast would be striking! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

*pokes doe* She is looking mighty plump!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

they are so pretty, can't wait to see pic's


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> Very nice, I love Champagne tans. The contrast would be striking! Can't wait to see pictures


I'm hoping Gaston's genes gain the upper hand in the tan department - Missy's tan belly is more of a pale ochre than a tan :roll: I only have petline mice at the moment, but I might try and improve the tan colouration anyway.


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

Heard the squeaking of babies today, and had a quick look - I counted 9 (maybe 10) lil wriggly pink things :mrgreen:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

Well out of the litter of 9, they've done well (except for the runt which I culled). Sexed and took pictures of them all today, 5 bucks 3 does! Mostly broken marked champagnes too - which I didn't expect lol :roll: Only 2 champagnes and 1 satin :lol: Defiantly going to keep some from this litter 

All the boys









All the girls









And individual pics  Boys first































The only satin in the litter! Love his white stripe though :mrgreen: 









And the girls


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice babies! They have nice tail set-ons and wide muzzles from the looks of things, bunch of little cuties. Good job!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

they are adorable, i soooooo wish i could get a satin!!!!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

lovely colours. so you sell your mice at all? where are you located? looking to add a bit of colour to my breeding stock. Thanks


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone :mrgreen:

I will be selling some of them (when they're old enough ofc) and I'm based in Reading.


----------

